# Planned c section - 39 weeks



## noddy (May 16, 2005)

Hi there!!

I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice.     I went for my 34 weeks scan on Thursday and discussed birth with consultant afterwards.  I really would prefer to have a planned c/s to which she eventually agreed.          However, she booked me in for the 31st July, which means I will be 39 weeks by then.  Is this normal practice?  I really think I may have delivered by then.   

Also, do you know whether I will be given a c/s if I go into labour earlier?  I asked her this and she said yes, however she told me to phone the hospital as soon as I suspect things are happening.  Has anyone else been in this position?  Did everything work out as planned? Sorry about the questions, it's just I have spent my whole pregnancy worrying about the birth and really have given it a lot of thought and really want to have a c/s as I believe this is the safest option for me. 

Thank you

Noddy


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

Hi Noddy,

Try not to worry too much. I was originally booked in for a caesarean at past 39 weeks, although after a few tears because I was so uncomfortable I managed to get it brought forward to 39 weeks. I had no signs of going into labour before that date so everything went to plan. Interestingly, my friend saw a different consultant for the same hospital and was booked in for 37 weeks so there wasn't a common policy at our hospital. Sorry, I can't help with your other questions.

Good luck!

Jules


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

The majority of hospitals plan sections for 39 weeks, even twins.  If you go in to labour before you will have it done as an 'emergency' instead.  I should'nt worry about this label it just means it was not done at the planned time!

Jan


----------



## noddy (May 16, 2005)

Thank you so much for your replies.  That has helped put my mind at rest.  

Noddy


----------

